# Any Rv Clubs???



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am just curious if any of you are members of any National RV clubs like "The National Recreational Vehicle Owners Club" or "Good Sam Club " or others.

And if so - what particular benefit have you derived from the membership --

reason I ask is that suddenly I am being deludged with membership offers in the mail (thanks to CampingWorld for putting me on a mailing list from hell







) -- some sounds good -- just not sure if I would actually need or use them ..

thx

Ghosty


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Good Sam membership will provide you with more junk mail than you thought was possible. I avoid them just because of that.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Sam an KOA members here.

GS does have lots of mail, most of it ends in the shredder.

Last year alone the savings more than offset the membership costs.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Ain't that the truth! Camping world is to expensive for my blood.

I'm a member of Good Sam. The $99 a year road service beats AAA big time. I've needed them once. Their service guy was there within an hour.

Good Sam is an "older crowd" but it is getting younger. The Samboree's have more kid activities every year. Granted most kids that attend are with there grand parents.

The magazine is good, pass the Viagra & scooter ads.

Outbackers is the only real club for me!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Good Sam membership will provide you with more junk mail than you thought was possible. I avoid them just because of that.
> [snapback]76108[/snapback]​


Same thing here. I thought AARP caused a ton of junk mail. I dropped the membership 4yrs ago, but the junk mail keeps coming.







I think the junk mail caused by Good Sam is as bad or worse. Just my $.02 cents worth.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

kjdj said:


> The magazine is good, pass the Viagra & scooter ads.
> 
> [snapback]76114[/snapback]​


LMAO!









Someday we'll be taking the Viagra and scooter ads more seriously. Hope the Outbacks keeps us younger longer.

Bill


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

koa member with good sam. the junk mail goes to the round receptical file after a visit to the shredder.

darrel


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am a member of KOA and Good Sams....both have saved me money in the past. The junk mail dosen't bother me much, just shred it a toss it.

Gary


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just recently an application came in the mail from Good Sam. We were curious to subscribe, but have never bothered in the past. But this one included a free night of camping up to $25.00 Cdn. Plus there was the regular 10% off. Well, the 1 year subscription was $25.00 Cdn, so the free night paid for that, and our favourite CG is a Good Sam. I am sure that last year would have paid for itself for the number of times we were there. So I signed us up. And like everyone else, junk mail has one location, and it all goes there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KOA & GoodSam's, here.

When we rented from CruiseAmerica last summer (pre-Puff), they threw in the KOA membership. Didn't think we'd use it ... but were VERY thankful as we drove through Quebec & Ontario...not really knowing how much longer it would take to get from 'here' to 'there' on any given leg ... had reservations for each leg but ended up being able to stop after an unexpected 8hrs of driving...and start up early the next day to get to our intended destination. (The alternative would have been to pull off wherever we were 'cuz there sure weren't any WalMarts to stop at). That actually paid for the GS membership, which has already saved us more (and Puff isn't even outfitted yet). Junk Mail? Yeah - there's lots more but we hardly notice with all the other cr** that arrives. It doesn't make it past the trashcan in the garage


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I am lone wolf.







No affiliation.

However, I heard a guy explain what to do with junk mail:

Fold it all up, put it into their reply envelope, and mail it back to them.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

SKP's (Escapee's)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I am lone wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey ! *


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, so I'm not a real wolf.

Just a wa-hya.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Lone Wolf...wasn't that Lenny on Laverne and Shirley????

Gary


----------



## VideoRedBaron (Nov 27, 2005)

I just subscribed to GoodSam for a year. With my soon to arrive 21RS, I might use it more than with a Coleman Utah. I expect snail spam when I do anything these days. I too have a shredder and a recycle tub. 
Ron


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We are members of both KOA and Good Sam. I do the same with the junk mail that everyone else does, and it doesnt' really bother me. The 10% at Good Sam parks doesn't take long to add up, and before you know it, you've made back your $25.00

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good Sam's here. Like reading the magazine. Haven't really used the discounts much, though.

Outbackers is the best "club". Info here has saved me more than Good Sam's by a long shot.

Also am in the President's Club with Camping World....don't have much of an RV store around here so I do order some things from CW.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm with Mark,

You are staring at the best club right now...

Outbackers.com is all you really need!








And a lot more entertaining.

Where else can you get expert advice on camping, computational fluid dynamics* and proper undergarment break-in procedures all in one place?

Happy Trails,
Doug

*You know, airplanes on conveyor belt runways!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Doug - is that why they call you the professor? I know we're open to everyone but with all this good stuff we're going to get real crowded.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Sam and AAA here. I enjoy reading the magazine every month and junk mail, well, if it wasn t for that, all the mail would be bills.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Doug - is that why they call you the professor?


Hey, I'm still trying to figure out if it is a term of endearment, or otherwise!
(Sometimes I wonder?)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

